
Former Tor developer created malware for the FBI to hack Tor users - pinaceae
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/government-contractor-tor-malware/
======
rdegges
This is sort of a sad story.

On one hand, I have nothing against Matt Edman at all. He's just a programmer
(like many of us), working for a business to make some money. There's nothing
at all wrong with that.

If Matt didn't work for the government helping break Tor hidden services,
someone else surely would -- so it's a moot point to call him out for acting
against pro-privacy ideals.

On the other hand: it's a bit sad that we (the professionals who make up the
tech community at large) can't all stand together and help push security,
privacy, and anonymity forward by our actions.

I think that the real lesson to be learned here is that more of us need to get
involved with contributing to and donating to projects like Tor. By making
these pieces of software stronger, we can hopefully one day prevent the
ability for _anyone_ to compromise client security. I think that's the long
term ideal thing to do.

